# Budgie swollen chest/crop??



## Bouloz (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello, today I noticed my budgie (Cheeko) crouching forward and looking intently suddenly, it looked weird to me because he was like that for several minutes. But I was leaving the housing so I couldn't keep watching him.
(first two images)

I left on some TV and went out, I came back 4 hours later and noticed that his chest looks weirdly puffed or swollen?? Im really worried, what does this mean. (last image) I've only had him for 6 days and its my first pet bird so I'm not very experienced.
Its already late here though so I put him to bed. Before bed he preened himself normally and then moved inside to his fav sleeping spot and then I covered him.

I would appreciate any advice I'm really worried.
some context: the only thing that happened differently today is that I had some issues with the tray of his cage so I had to struggle with it for several minutes (40 minutes) and it made lots of noise and shook his cage quite a bit and that freaked him out, and he was breathing heavily but he didnt fly or screech or anything, just watched me very intently and fully alert. idk if this is relevant, but here it is.

((I apologize for not placing the images as full images through imgur, I'm short on time at the moment.))


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The last picture is the only one that I can see what you are referring to, the upper part of the chest seems to be puffed out, is that correct? From what you have indicated this seemed to come on suddenly, is that correct? If this happened suddenly and has remained as such, my first thought is a ruptured air sac, the air will accumulate under the skin and appear like a bubble. It may not be the case with him but this came to mind initially. Do you have access to an avian vet?


----------



## Bouloz (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes it came on suddenly. It has gone back to normal this morning, thankfully!! 
Does that mean his crop was simply full? Is that a bad sign even if it goes down after a couple of hours?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A full crop should not create a large swelling across the chest, since the area has returned to normal keep a close eye on it and if it happens again you will need to have it assessed by an avian vet, so if you do not have one it would be a good idea to at least determine if there are any in your area. Is he acting normal and are the droppings normal now?


----------



## Bouloz (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes I have located the number of two avian vets I can reach if need be! His behavior seems the same as it has been. His droppings are regular and normal. When he ate earlier in the day I watched him and didnt notice his crop swelling, but right now he just had his evening meal and I noticed that his crop is looking exactly the same as last night. What is it about his evening meals that make his crop swell like that two nights in a row I have no idea!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You cannot be certain that it is the crop, the crop is not in the front of the chest and the swelling looks like it is across the front of the upper part of the chest. It is always a good idea to take a new bird to the vet to get it checked over and establish a relationship with the vet practice if you don't already have one, if he were my bird I would be taking close up pictures of the swelling each time it occurs and schedule a vet visit.


----------



## Bouloz (Oct 15, 2020)

But is there any other situation where that area swells then goes back to normal in a few hours? Because this seems to happen after he eats at night.
I called two clinics and I will be taking him for a check up soon, but I just dont want to stress him out since he's only barely starting to get comfortable with us!

thanks you for the responses


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sara,

I completely agree with Cody.

I'd take pictures of the issue when it occurs and definitely take your budgie in to an Avian Vet for a wellness checkup as soon as possible.*


----------

